# Samsung 840 256gb pro Series Overprovisioning



## Patapon (29. April 2013)

Hi ich habe mir die Tage eine *SSD Samsung 840 pro 256 GB* gegönnt, Windows7 neu installiert. 
2 mal (1 mal für surfen etc und 1 mal zum spielen) auf der ssd Laufwerk c: und d: sozusagen.
Anwendung (ich mache kein videoschnitt),aber dafür Serien gucken bzw. runterladen/speichern + spielen + surfen + office + musik hören +ab und zu  mal brennen

Mein Problem habe das Samsung Tool* Magican 4.0 *installiert
Im Menü:
Bei System Managment >> *Over Provisioning*

Habe ich gesehen, das kein Overprovisioning gesetzt ist, wenn ich die Setze, gehen einfach mal *23.80 GB* von Laufwerk D: verloren für das Overprovisioning.

*1*)Nun meine Frage, muss ich die Setzen bzw. sollte ich das tun ?
*2*)Warum hat Samsung die per default bei der 840 pro serie nicht gesetzt ?
*3*)Ist die Samsung 840 pro so gut, dass man keine over Provisioning braucht?


Zur Info: 
ohne provisioning Laufwerk c: 50,1 GB frei von 78 GB //// d: 133 GB frei von 160 GB = beide laufwerke nutzbare Kapazität 238 GB
mit provisioning Laufwerk c: 50,1 GB frei von 78 GB //// d: 109 GB frei von 136 GB = beide laufwerke nutzbare Kapazität 214 GB



Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Mühen imvoraus.


----------



## Softy (29. April 2013)

OP halte ich nur für notwendig/sinnvoll, wenn folgende 3 Faktoren aufeinandertreffen:

a) es wird viel auf die SSD geschrieben 
b) die SSD ist ziemlich voll
c) Es wird viel Wert auf jederzeit verfügbare maximale Schreibleistung gelegt

*1*. Für die Lesegeschwindigkeit ist OP irrelevant. Nach dem, was Du oben beschreibst, wird auf Deine SSD relativ wenig geschrieben, die Lesegeschwindigkeit ist für eine System-/Spieleplatte weitaus wichtiger. Daher würde ich OP deaktiviert lassen.

*2.* Musst Du Samsung fragen, ansonsten siehe Punkt 3 

*3.* Offensichtlich, ansonsten siehe Punkt 2 

Ich habe die gleiche SSD und habe OP ebenfalls nicht aktiviert.


----------



## Patapon (30. April 2013)

Habe mich noch einmal im Netz eingelesen und bin  jetzt total verwirrt 

Hier z.B. wird empfohlem Over Provisioning (O.P.)einzuschalten. bzw. waren deren Resultate.

Dann habe ich im einem Forum folgende Aussage gelesen


> Alle Consumer-SSD haben Overprovisioning, auch die 840 pro.





> Die Größe des OP ist bei der pro mit nur 7,4% etwas geringer.





> Nochmal, dass die 840 pro kein Overprovisioning hätte, ist eine Fehlinformation. Die 256GB-Version besitzt bspw. 8 x 32-GiB-Flash-Bausteinen. Das entspricht einer Gesamtkapazität von 256 GiB bzw. 274 GB, da 1 GiB = 1.073741824 GB ist. Die 840 pro mit 256GB hat also 18GB OP. Näheres dazu kann man im hiesigen Artikel zu den 840, 840 pro nachlesen Test: Samsung SSD 840 und 840 Pro Series . Die 840 (non pro) weist eine von der Größe der Bausteine vergleichbare Flash-Bestückung auf. Ergo ist deren Overprovisioning im Vergleich zur pro lediglich 6GB größer.




Mein Verständnis wenn ich kein O.P. via Megican setze habe ich 


> ohne provisioning Laufwerk c: 50,1 GB frei von 78 GB //// d: 133 GB frei von 160 GB = beide laufwerke nutzbare Kapazität 238 GB



Ich dachte die 238 GB kommen daher, das ich die Platte formatiert habe und daher speicher verloren geht oder wegen der Umrechnung in Binär und dezimal etc..???
Wenn dem nicht so ist fehlen 17,92 GB das sind ca.  7% von 256 GB (256 GB - 17,92 Gb = 238GB), was wiederum bedeutet das schon von Samsung Spare Area/O.P. reserviert ist?

wozu dann noch einmal erneut per Megican Tool 23,8 GB Reservieren,für Systeme die kein TRIM können ?
Oder bringe ich hier was durcheinander und mach mir einen zu großen Kopf darüber.

Wird die Platte ohne O.P. nicht im laufe der Zeit langsamer beim schreiben oder ist das nur für den Moment, wenn noch nicht TRIM gelaufen ist?


----------



## tils (1. Mai 2013)

SSDs werden nur mit der Zeit langsamer, wenn sie über 90% voll sind. Das OP macht einfach sowas wie ne unsichtbare Partition, dass der Speicherplatz gesperrt is. kannst es ruhig anmachen, dann brauchst du nich immer -25GB rechnen.


----------



## rocky7 (2. Mai 2013)

tils schrieb:


> SSDs werden nur mit der Zeit langsamer, wenn sie über 90% voll sind. Das OP macht einfach sowas wie ne unsichtbare Partition, dass der Speicherplatz gesperrt is. kannst es ruhig anmachen, dann brauchst du nich immer -25GB rechnen.


 Also kann man das nur als eine Reservierung des Speicherplatz sehen?


----------



## tils (2. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir schon 3-4 Erläuterungen über OP durch gelesen. Unter dem ganzen Kladderadatsch hab ich für mich nur diese einzig sinnvolle Info raus ziehen können.

Nachteile kann man abgesehen vom abgezweigten Speicherplatz auf jeden Fall nicht haben.


----------



## Patapon (2. Mai 2013)

Habe selber die Warheit/Lösung herausgefunden, leider wird in Foren oft viel Halbwissen verbreitet.

*Samsung zweigt schon 7 % (17.92GB) *von der Platte ab, so dass man nach der Formatierung 238 Gb zur Verfügung hat, man kann mit dem Tool Magican zusätzlich noch einmal 23 GB abzwacken.

Zwei Quellen für die Berhauptung hier


> Die nominelle Kapazität von 256 GB steht wie gewohnt nicht als nutzbare Kapazität zur Verfügung, Samsung stellt davon 7% als Spare Area (Over-Provisioning) zur Seite, so dass netto 238 GB übrig bleiben. Dies sollte im Normal als Spare Area ausreichen, über das Samsung Magician Tool ließe sich das aber noch vergrößern. Der Anwender kann dies auch ohne Tools selbst bewerkstelligen, in dem er schlicht einen gewissen Teil der SSD unpartitioniert beläßt, was wir aber als unnötig erachten.



Zweite Quelle hier


> Bei der 840 Pro redet Samsung von 0 Prozent Over-Provisioning, wenn man den Umrechnungsfaktor von GB (1000er Teiler) zu GiB (1024er Teiler) berücksichtigt, besitzt die SSD 840 Pro jedoch ein Over-Provisioning von 7 Prozent. Diese Zahl lässt sich durch den Benutzer noch weiter erhöhen, indem z.B. ein Teil der SSD nicht partitioniert wird. Alternativ lässt sich das Over-Provisioning auch mit der SSD Magician Software justieren. Die SSD 840 wird mit 250 GB beworben, besitzt jedoch ebenfalls 256 GB Flash-Speicher. Wieder unter Berücksichtigung des erwähnten Umrechnungsfaktores erhält man so ein Over-Provisioning von 9 Prozent.



Ich für meinen Teil belasse es bei den 7%, noch einmal 23 GB finde ich viel.
+Wenn die Platte wirklich viel beschrieben wird, wie z.b. bei einem Server oder Videoschnitt/Aufzeichnung etc. sollten die zusätzlichen 23 GB Over Provisioning abgezweigt werden.
Hoffe das ich mit diesem Thread auch anderen betroffenen Klarheit verschaffen konnte


----------



## tils (4. Mai 2013)

Over Provisioning gibt mehr Speicherplatz für das Puffern von Festplattenzugriffen frei. Das erhöht die Leistung, kostet dann aber auch Kapazität. Mehr macht das nicht.


----------

